# Really Difficult Games.



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm talking about games so difficult and/or unfair that you had to stop playing them.  You had to stop playing them because you were in serious danger of developing a permanent rage-face and possibly having an aneurysm.

Those games.

Anyone have any they'd like to share?

My first submission: Jagged Alliance.  The game's contempt for you is palpable as you play it.  Even the plants in JA hate you.  A shrub that an enemy combatant shot right past/through to kill one of your highly trained mercenaries will turn into a unidirectional force field when your mercs try to return fire past/through said shrub, and it will stop your bullet cold.  Maybe the bad guys use special shrub-piercing bullets.  There certainly aren't any of those lying around for you to use, that's for sure.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 10, 2009)

Star Fox Adventures. I would get stuck on the Krozoa test of Fear so damn much because that stupid fox kept getting scared out of his damn fur.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)

I wanna be the guy.

Oh, and the Control level in GoldenEye, I could never beat that as a kid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 10, 2009)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
 The bosses weren't TOO hard after you figure their weaknesses and patterns but until then it's "Hey look a boss! *10 seconds later* Hey look I'm dead!" It took me a week to beat the game...


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I wanna be the guy.



FUCK I was JUST about to post that 

Anyway Guitar Hero can be difficult as it takes quite a bit of practice to actually master. RTS games like Starcraft can be difficult at times due to the massive amounts of strategy you employ


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> FUCK I was JUST about to post that
> 
> Anyway Guitar Hero can be difficult as it takes quite a bit of practice to actually master. RTS games like Starcraft can be difficult at times due to the massive amounts of strategy you employ



StarCraft's AI is a heinous cheater (outside of Campaign mode, anyway).  Always knows where you are.  Can also micromanage with a degree of skill beyond any level a human possibly could attain.

(and yet is stupid and predictable enough for a good player to beat like a drum.  Go figure.)


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

Tycho said:


> StarCraft's AI is a heinous cheater (outside of Campaign mode, anyway).  Always knows where you are.  Can also micromanage with a degree of skill beyond any level a human possibly could attain.
> 
> (and yet is stupid and predictable enough for a good player to beat like a drum.  Go figure.)



Well I find that playing Starcraft's campaign generator is great practice. Because eventually you will want to play on Battle.net. There are lots of players who are exceptionally good at Starcraft and playing it on multiplayer is an efficient challenge


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 10, 2009)

battletoads
spent my whole childhood trying to beat that game. never did...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2009)

Burnout Paradise seems to have a sadistic streak of that stupid fucking Gillete Fusion van mysteriously appearing at a pinnacle point in the race and either:

A. Be in the exact lane you drift in to going 200mph, causing an automatic, overdramatic, and time-wasting crash sequence.
or B. Be in 5 lanes over from where you are racing past, and cutting across all lanes *INTO THE OTHER SIDE OF TRAFFICK, *and cutting you off, causing an automatic, overdramatic, and time-wasting crash sequence.

It's not that the game is inherently difficult, but such stupid little bullshit things just _happen_ for no freaking reason.

Prolly more, but can't think of any..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Star Fox Adventures. I would get stuck on the Krozoa test of Fear so damn much because that stupid fox kept getting scared out of his damn fur.


You pussy, that test was damn easy after 2 times.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

the original prince of Persia. it was hard enough with insta-death everywhere but they had to put a one hour timer on the damn thing!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont generally find single player games hard. even if u lose sometime u just know what the stupid pc will do and avoid it.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 10, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I wanna be the guy.
> 
> Oh, and the Control level in GoldenEye, I could never beat that as a kid.



Agreed, i can't beat 00 Agent because freaking Natalia always dies. I don't have a problem running around with just Bond, but protecting Natalia is a bitch. 

*Ridge Racer 7:* Defeating Angel was a bitch. Even catching up with it with the Raggio is tough, especially since I'm not good with Reverse Charge Nitrous. Not to mention UFRA Special Event 24 and 25. 

*Wipeout HD:* Phantom Class on Elite difficulty.

*F.E.A.R.* Interval 08 (Part 2) i think, damned Type 7 Particle Weapon snipers. Once you figure out where to move after you take out the two replicas on the left roof its easy, but every time i got up to that mission i was always so low on ammo. I had to be perfect in my shots.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 10, 2009)

Mario on the DS :<
I had never played a mario game, I raged so hard that the guy had to snatch his DS away before it got mauled.
I was a Sonic kid.


----------



## Conte (Aug 10, 2009)

Believe it or not, GTA III always made me cry as a child. 

I think it's simply because back in the time GTA III was made - having the ability to lock onto enemies and being able to actually "see" them was a new concept. I sware, I hated missions where you were tasked to go kill tons of goons. Why? Because you could never freaking see them.  You'd like aim at one of them, and the camera would have a seizure and randomly focus in on you.  Then there was the fact that you couldn't cover in that game.

"Oh I know, I'll take cover behind this box that I can't crouch behind.. because they haven't thought of that yet"

That was part of the issue, the second issue was that everyone in Liberty City didn't know how to drive. Back then, the cars didn't have turn signals, they just sort of turned. So you'd be chasing after some bad guy in your car going down a straight away - only to ram into the side of some car turning right. Then you'd get in one of those "overdramatic" wrecks and totally lose sight of your target. Then you'd fail the mission.. again. 

See, this is why people had to cheat in GTA III. GAHAFDKSFJD.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 10, 2009)

Nobody mentioned Ghost Recon yet?


----------



## Wreth (Aug 10, 2009)

I always get stuck on a game, keep repeating the same level over and over failing every time. I get fed up and leave the game. When I come back to it a month later I beat it first time.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 10, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I always get stuck on a game, keep repeating the same level over and over failing every time. I get fed up and leave the game. When I come back to it a month later I beat it first time.



That always happens to me to lmao. So damn irritating. Then the game gets even harder and you end up putting it down for another month. Rinse Lather Repeat.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden for xbox.  Hard as hell but fun as hell.  It was difficult in a way that mad eyou wanna work until you could beat it.

Also, GHOSTS N GOBLINS.  You got the the end of one of the hardest games of all time just to find out you had to beat it A-FUCKING-GAIN XD


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 10, 2009)

Mushihimesama. Hard as hell, but still fun for some reason.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 10, 2009)

None of them. Some are kinda difficult but nothing I can't do.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 10, 2009)

Metroid <3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2009)

Most games on the NES. e____e


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 10, 2009)

So many of the older games are nearly impossible.
Iron Tank. Slow-reacting controls + constant motion + bajillions of missiles flying your way all the time.
Zelda II: the Adventure of Link.  Bloody Darknuts!  You have to have inhuman reaction time to beat some of those bastards.
Battle Toads.  Once you've memorized the bike stage enough to finally get past it, you still have to do a surfboard one (dodging logs and whirlpools that come after you faster than you can get away), an airplane one (with fire shooting up halfway across the screen, or sometimes all the way, so that if you don't know it's coming, you're doomed), and a chase scene on some kind of motorized unicycle (where you must hit the right direction on the control pad at each joint in the track exactly at the right time, because the thing that's chasing you is _faster than you_).  Not to mention the fact that all of the bosses after about stage 3 have instant-death moves as counter-attacks.
TimeSlip.  I don't think anyone has ever beaten this game without cheating.  Even with cheating, it still took me three tries.  There's a stage where you have to dodge meteors while climbing ladders and shooting at the usual aliens, who are infinite and come from all directions.  And if you lose a life, your gun goes down to level one, which might as well be a squirt gun for how effective it is.
Zombies Ate My Neighbors.  Yeah.... no.  I'm still surprised people actually say that could beat this one.  At least it has a password system.

There are lots more.  Games used to be a lot harder.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 10, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Zombies Ate My Neighbors.  Yeah.... no.  I'm still surprised people actually say that could beat this one.  At least it has a password system.



I think I love you <3


----------



## Chainy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the DS harvest moon is hard. same with some of star fox adventures..


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 10, 2009)

O.D.T. for the PSX.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

Shellshock Nam '67, may have been a bad game, but fuck was it realistic with the damn near endless enemies til yo get here, the suicide bombers, your friends exploding, the mortar on your squad infront of you, man, may have been easy after a playthrough, but you would die alot, i still get some bad feelings playing that.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 10, 2009)

The first Final Fantasy. Not because it's hard, but because I can't figure out what the fuck to _do_.

And Zelda II. Dear God, that game is so damn frustrating.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

Journey to Silius. Awesome game, awesome music, hard as fuck.

Thunderforce IV. Awesome game, awesome music, hard as fuck to make it through without cheating.

Super Mario Forever - Cheating, I know. It's a ROM hack. But still.

Q*Bert.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 10, 2009)

Need for speed: Most Wanted.

The whole story was easy until blacklist number 3, took me ages and loads of rage-quitting to beat him, and when I finally beat him, I got to blacklist number 2, and I said to myself, "Fuck it" and quit the game xD


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 10, 2009)

-Kaizo Mario. I don't think further commentary is needed here.
-Zelda II. Had been chipping away at it for FIFTEEN FUCKING YEARS (and they said the memory battery would only last for 5 years max) before I beat it. Then I play it again and finish it in two days. 
-Castlevania. Sweet zombie Jesus is it hard! I have yet to beat it.
-Double Dragon. Those guys with the weird hair always finish me off in level 3.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Pac Man and Ocarina of Time.

I'm so used to new controls I can play for hours and still have trouble controlling the bastard.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 10, 2009)

The new Prince of Persia.  It was very difficult to play.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 10, 2009)

Devil May Cry 3 is brutal, but in a good way. It takes roughly five seconds of playing to get the adrenaline pumping.

The hidden area of Cave Story took me some two dozen tries to fully complete, but when I did it, I felt awesome. ('Course, the whole game's awesome.)

Dragon Quest VIII takes pretty obscene amounts of grinding to beat several of its bosses...but, as usual with rpg's, gaining enough levels will make the whole thing a cakewalk. It just takes forever to get there.

The first Mother is kind of tough, but more due to cheapness (i.e. instant death attacks, obscene amounts of random battles, ridiculously strong enemies) than actual difficulty. Then again, that's characteristic of a lot of nes rpg's. It's still a beautiful game, though. :/   Subsequently, some of Mother 3's bosses can be really tough if you don't know what you're doing. However, the difference is that the tools are there for you to win; you just have to utilize them properly. It's tough, but fair.

Kingdom Hearts was a bit ridiculous at times. Effin' Riku...


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm... Almost all sports games SNES and earlier. I've never been able to get one point.

Can't remember any other difficult games I've played.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> The first Mother is kind of tough, but more due to cheapness (i.e. instant death attacks, obscene amounts of random battles, ridiculously strong enemies) than actual difficulty.



This is a good point.  Games that are difficult just due to unplayability don't count for me.  That includes things like instant death attacks and games that are hard because the controls are broken.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 10, 2009)

Warrock, most deffinatly. All of the things I mention below both make it difficult and annoying to play.

I'll start with the grenades, if your moving at the average speed and someone throws a grenade with you within the blast radius and you roll at least 10 feet away, you still get blown to bits.

The lag, oh my god, even on the servers closest to you the laggers of the game keep spot moving, shooting you when you dont see/hear a single thing.

The sniper rifles. Ugh. You unload at least 2 shots with a certain rifle before you can even kill someone.

The crouch-prone-repeat motion. Sometimes in maps that allow you to go prone, when you encounter enemies, sometimes they start doing a heavy barrage of whats called "ground humping". In which they start mashing the "C" button which is the default crouch button so much that they just go from laying down to crouching with no delay whatsoever inbetween. Go watch a video off Youtube or something if you're still wondering about it.

This is just annoying, when you're playing maps with certain vehicles and they kill you, your screen shakes violently for about a second. It adds up with you getting frustrated they didnt die, you died, and the screen shaking that makes you even more frustrated.

It's overpriced. Well to get extra benefits to where you'll actually have fun in the game, you must pay money. If you do F2P (free to play, which is you don't pay to play) the guns you get to use suck balls.  If you do P2P (pay to play, which is when you pay money to play the game and get more benefits), it lasts a small amount of time but you get to have a bit more fun. For the lowest upgrade (which is what they call premium), you must pay $5.95 for 30 days of premium. Going one year on it is already $71.40 right there. To get the best upgrade you must pay $14.95 for 30 days. Going a year is, well, too much to even talk about. AAAAND to add to this, if you want more of it (which you natrually will because we humans are greedy bahstords) you have to pay wayyy more.

It takes FOREVER to level up after lv 30. Without premium it sometimes takes 5 games to level it 1%.

Theres a ton more but I'm losing intrest in this topic so yeah... its a bad game which is why im quitting after my stuff runs out.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nobody mentioned Ghost Recon yet?



I didn't have a really difficult time with that game.  Might take me one retry per level, two max.  I found that my soldiers were pretty good at keeping themselves alive unless I left them in a bad spot.  What annoyed me in that game the most was ME being a total dipshit and putting my soldiers in an APC or tank's sights.  Bad.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 10, 2009)

Shadow of the Ninja and the first and third Ninja Gaiden titles on the NES are next to impossible.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2009)

Ikaruga.

Gradius (any of them), if you're on a high enough loop.

The first Metroid, if you use a password to get back to the Ridley or Kraid dungeons.

Blaster Master, only during the crab boss.

Some areas in La Mulana.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Gradius was easy in my opinion. But that's just me.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 10, 2009)

And I thought Mushihime was hard... -.-


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, I thought of another.

Portal TFV map-pack. Discuss.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Gradius was easy in my opinion. But that's just me.


Gradius is easy,
just not on the really high loops (continual repeats of the entire game), where there's thousands more times the bullets flying everywhere all of the time.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 10, 2009)

Tempted to say Double Dragon 3 if anyone remembers it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Pac Man and Ocarina of Time.



The Master Quest, man! I kept dying in Dodongo's Cave. Those stupid baby dodongos were mean! 

I could kick myself for selling that damn disc! X3


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Gradius is easy,
> just not on the really high loops (continual repeats of the entire game), where there's thousands more times the bullets flying everywhere all of the time.


Oh my bad, I misread what you said.

But I do agree on THAT point.

IWBTG has my ass raped at this point.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 10, 2009)

I last played Ocarina of Time some six, seven years ago.

The water temple haunts me to this day.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> Warrock


Hey, I used to play Warrock. Used to be quite good with a sniper rifle, a tank, and a helicopter (though not those MD50 auto-aim pieces of crap that litter Pargona). I was also very good at escape and evasion, and often sneak out around spawn camping/suppression and take a base off in the rear to give my team a break.



> The lag


Yes.



> The sniper rifles. Ugh. You unload at least 2 shots with a certain rifle before you can even kill someone.


Buh? Maybe. If you're hitting them in the chest, that's true. For me, my weapon of choice was the M24 (default) at any range. Get used to the bullet drop and you can pick people off from across Ohara. It is (or was; Haven't played in over a year) the most accurate rifle in the game. Getting a head shot on a moving target at range is difficult, though; The AI-AW is better for that, due to its fast bullet. However, for anti-sniper work, the M24 is awesome - Mostly-stationary target, and you can curve it up over the terrain cover at extreme ranges, meaning you can still hit them while their view is obscured.

There were times when I could be sniping, have an Assault class come up behind me with a FAMAS or something (broooken), spin around and pull off a scoped head shot in an instant. That was back when I could hit anything with the M24; I'm pretty sure I couldn't do it now. My old clan could probably vouch for me, though.


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently I'm incompetent, because I've been stuck on this one level in Mirror's Edge for about 3 weeks now. (The one in the ship where you have to grab the vent shaft hanging over the green sloped wall.) I've spent about 4 hours on that one jump that I apparently can't do, even though I've followed the walthroughs exactly.

Arugh. I want to snap my keyboard in half.

Oh, and one word: Tridgens.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> I last played Ocarina of Time some six, seven years ago.
> 
> The water temple haunts me to this day.


That's where I'm stuck


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

> Apparently I'm incompetent, because I've been stuck on this one level in Mirror's Edge for about 3 weeks now.


Yeh, Mirror's Edge has some quirks to it, especially when it comes to the controls in certain stages.



> keyboard


Oh my. Well, there's part of your problem. Might want to try picking up a gamepad for a little more precise control (I realize this is absolutely the opposite of what I keep saying about keyboard+mouse, but outside of shooters, gamepads do offer better control; Hence why I have like six of them).


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> That's where I'm stuck



I suppose it doesn't need to be said, but walkthroughs are a godsend--particularly youtube ones.

I can't help but feel like that dungeon was actually really badly designed; sure, it sounds cool to have a giant three-level dungeon, but it takes forever to navigate. Not because it's complex (which it is) but because it takes forever to sink down to the bottom and walk with those stupid boots on. /bitter

No super-hard video game thread is complete until this boss has been linked to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ

Let the nightmares commence. At least the music's sick.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

Conte said:


> Believe it or not, GTA III always made me cry as a child.



Surprisingly GTA 3 was the only Grand Theft Auto game that took me an entire week to complete just one mission. That horrifying mission is called "Expresso To Go". So fucking hard because you had to drive around Liberty City destroying Expresso stands. The catch is you didn't know where the expresso stands were, the only way you could find all of them was to drive very close to them and find out

It took me a full week and a lot of burned testosterone


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Surprisingly GTA 3 was the only Grand Theft Auto game that took me an entire week to complete just one mission. That horrifying mission is called "Expresso To Go". So fucking hard because you had to drive around Liberty City destroying Expresso stands. The catch is you didn't know where the expresso stands were, the only way you could find all of them was to drive very close to them and find out
> 
> It took me a full week and a lot of burned testosterone



is it timed?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> is it timed?



Yes most of the final missions of GTA 3 are timed. I think you only had 7 minutes to find all of them actually. Bare in mind you have to cruise around each island of Liberty. So if you fuck up and miss one in Shoreside and decide to go to Portland, your going to have to take a U turn and go straight back, losing at least 2 minutes in the process


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Yes most of the final missions of GTA 3 are timed. I think you only had 7 minutes to find all of them actually. Bare in mind you have to cruise around each island of Liberty. So if you fuck up and miss one in Shoreside and decide to go to Portland, your going to have to take a U turn and go straight back, losing at least 2 minutes in the process



damn that sucks so much, glad i did get to it, is it close to the end or somthing?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> damn that sucks so much, glad i did get to it, is it close to the end or somthing?



Thankfully Expresso To Go is actually the second to last Mission. (The last mission being "The Exchange").


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Thankfully Expresso To Go is actually the second to last Mission. (The last mission being "The Exchange").



okay, why destroy all the stands though, seems pointless, are there drugs in them or somthing?


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never actually played GTA III, and I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but...

Smashing espresso stands as one of the last (and therefore climactic) missions sounds devastatingly lame.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> I've never actually played GTA III, and I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but...
> 
> Smashing espresso stands as one of the last (and therefore climactic) missions sounds devastatingly lame.



Yea, you haven't played GTA III XD


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> okay, why destroy all the stands though, seems pointless, are there drugs in them or somthing?



Apparently Asuka (Mission Giver) wants to destroy the Columbian Cartel's Drug running operation. Apparently they are having Yardies sell SMACK to various peds in Expresso Stands


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Apparently Asuka (Mission Giver) wants to destroy the Columbian Cartel's Drug running operation. Apparently they are having Yardies sell SMACK to various peds in Expresso Stands



i never even heard of the mission til now and pretty much had the idea, why dont they freshen up and have arms dealers instead. also i thought you served Leone from SA and LCS?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i never even heard of the mission til now and pretty much had the idea, why dont they freshen up and have arms dealers instead. also i thought you served Leone from SA and LCS?



Around 25% through the game 



Spoiler



Salvatore betrays you because he thinks Maria has a thing for the main character


. Another difficult thing about GTA 3 is after this occurs, Leones own all of Portland, and each gang member has either a shotgun or a pistol. So if you want to drive through Portland your going to have to dodge gunfire coming from all angles.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Around 25% through the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that dose sound like him, ive never played it but, is CJ in as a cameo? or is this post '92?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that dose sound like him, ive never played it but, is CJ in as a cameo? or is this post '92?



GTA 3 takes place in 2001, and this was before Vice City came out so unfortunetly, Carl Johnson does not appear in the game. Instead you play as Catalina's racer boyfriend from SA

GTA 3 has very simplistic and unbalanced gameplay compared to Vice City. For example, the M16 is possibly the most powerful weapon in the game. It fires faster then a minigun and can shoot limbs off in nanoseconds. Enemies that have the M16 are also unbalanced with it so unless you have explosives, or are Chuck Norris, your going to get cut to shreds


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> GTA 3 takes place in 2001, and this was before Vice City came out so unfortunetly, Carl Johnson does not appear in the game. Instead you play as Catalina's racer boyfriend from SA
> 
> GTA 3 has very simplistic and unbalanced gameplay compared to Vice City. For example, the M16 is possibly the most powerful weapon in the game. It fires faster then a minigun and can shoot limbs off in nanoseconds. Enemies that have the M16 are also unbalanced with it so unless you have explosives, or are Chuck Norris, your going to get cut to shreds



well VC was 80's, SA '92, and 3 '01, so i guess Carl stayed in LS or got capped, whats his name Rosenberg is hilarious.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> I suppose it doesn't need to be said, but walkthroughs are a godsend--particularly youtube ones.
> 
> I can't help but feel like that dungeon was actually really badly designed; sure, it sounds cool to have a giant three-level dungeon, but it takes forever to navigate. Not because it's complex (which it is) but because it takes forever to sink down to the bottom and walk with those stupid boots on. /bitter
> 
> ...


Those games like that are actually really easy.

The catch is finding patterns in the bullet paths.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> The Master Quest, man! I kept dying in Dodongo's Cave. Those stupid baby dodongos were mean!
> 
> I could kick myself for selling that damn disc! X3



Found that game challenging but doable, didn't take long to beat that, but that might be because I'm a Hylian Veteran.

Praying for the other titles to become Master Quests.

BTW, was anyone else slightly annoyed when they changed Ganondorf's blood color to green?


----------



## Ultima Weapon (Aug 10, 2009)

Mushihimesama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL-CyuVD_Uw&feature=channel_page
 and Mushihimesama Futari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji88FmxemAs&feature=related

I have the the final bosses shot patterns from Mushihihmesama, and I almost shat my soul trying to dodge it. there is a reason they are the two hardest games made.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Those games like that are actually really easy.
> 
> The catch is finding patterns in the bullet paths.



Yes, but to be able to do it consistently and win is extremely difficult, even if you've memorized the patterns. One tiny error is equivalent to death, or at least, in the really hard games.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> Yes, but to be able to do it consistently and win is extremely difficult, even if you've memorized the patterns. One tiny error is equivalent to death, or at least, in the really hard games.


This is why people invented the reset button. <3


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> This is why people invented the reset button. <3



Or Gameshark


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

Fester's Quest: enemies take an unholy amount of firepower to kill and they respawn right away. You can continue after dying, but it will put you at the very beginning, and you have to take the one path through the entire game for everything else are dead ends.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fester's Quest: enemies take an unholy amount of firepower to kill and they respawn right away. You can continue after dying, but it will put you at the very beginning, and you have to take the one path through the entire game for everything else are dead ends.



Shh. Let the Angry Video Game Nerd talk for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0iwC58K6t0


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 10, 2009)

what a bout the NES game Master Blaster??? I never get past the fourth level on that damn thing..
some of the old games were stupid hard


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Shh. Let the Angry Video Game Nerd talk for you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0iwC58K6t0



For the record, I played it long before James reviewed it.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 10, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> For the record, I played it long before James reviewed it.



Though James's review includes all of the frustration in video


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> what a bout the NES game Master Blaster??? I never get past the fourth level on that damn thing..
> some of the old games were stupid hard



Master Blaster is a villain from Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome

Blaster Master is the NES game you're probably talking about.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Though James's review includes all of the frustration in video



Was a top notch review like his other ones. I can't watch videos with my POS pc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Ultima Weapon (Aug 10, 2009)

Mushihimesama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL-CyuVD_Uw&feature=channel_page
Mushihimesama Futari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ
I got my C-C-C-COMBO BROKEN trying to beat the two hardest games made.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot Diablo II on Hell difficulty. I beat it _once_ a long time ago, but now with all the updates I can hardly get through second act.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> what a bout the NES game Master Blaster??? I never get past the fourth level on that damn thing..
> some of the old games were stupid hard


*Protip:*
The pause-bomb trick works on Area 4's boss.

Unless you're stuck on the actual level, itself.

In that case, I wouldn't blame you.
I get lost in 4 so damn much, it isn't funny.

The last area's harder to navigate, though. Fucking spikes.


----------



## Takum (Aug 11, 2009)

I would have to say Prototype was very difficult especially the final boss in the game, he always kicked my ass. :<


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Baldur's Gate.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 11, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Baldur's Gate.



Baldur's Gate was... hard?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Baldur's Gate was... hard?



The enemy mages could turn it into a real pain in the ass.  Other than that, nothing too bad IMO (though Kobold Commandos with fire arrows in the Nashkel Mines can dish out serious hurt at lower levels).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2009)

The Armored Core games.  White Glint is a pain in For Answer.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 11, 2009)

Perfect Dark, on Perfect Agent setting. War! mission most notably....argh, I hated that stage. Never could beat it...(beat on Agent and Secret Agent, but never Perfect Agent.)


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

MGS4 on the hardest setting was difficult. I couldn't get the bandana or stealth camo


----------



## Koray (Aug 12, 2009)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on hard mode.... |:<
Oh, and DMC:4 on Hell and Hell mode... that game was crazy!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 12, 2009)

I reiterate:

Portal TFV mappack


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 12, 2009)

Turok for the Xbox 360.  I gut stuck at the spider-tank and just stopped playing it, traded it in and got Dead Rising.

Ninja Gaiden was hard as hell, but I eventually finished it.  It was too awesome to give up on. <:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2009)

Donkey Kong (arcade). Literally impossible to beat


----------



## Sean Cross (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Diablo II on Hell difficulty. I beat it _once_ a long time ago, but now with all the updates I can hardly get through second act.



Diablo II on hell is really sucky. I think with another person it's plausible, but alone it's too likely that you're going to run into something that is immune to you. Even with my sister it's still incredibly difficult. We're in act 3 where gloams 2HKO you. It sucks.

Has anyone ever played the Batman game for the Sega Genesis? That game was literally impossible. AVGN did a review on it, and I was sympathetic the whole way; that game truly blows.

Hapland 3 is impossible without help. Same with any online riddle game (Zest, NotPron, etc.)

Edit: I totally forgot Kaizo Mario. Even with Save States i can't get past the level with the On/Off switches... that's so hard.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 12, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Master Blaster is a villain from Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome
> 
> Blaster Master is the NES game you're probably talking about.



what ever I'm lesdicsic....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2009)

Dyslexic?


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Donkey Kong (arcade). Literally impossible to beat


so is Gauntlet II for and Joust


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Dyslexic?


lol yeah you got the gist sorry my grammar sucks as well


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> lol yeah you got the gist sorry my grammar sucks as well



Only reason I learned to spell that was because of a joke from the comic strip "B.C."... (the thin blonde asked the fat broad how to spell "dyslexic", and the fat broad replied "c-i-x-e-l-s-y-d"...)


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Only reason I learned to spell that was because of a joke from the comic strip "B.C."... (the thin blonde asked the fat broad how to spell "dyslexic", and the fat broad replied "c-i-x-e-l-s-y-d"...)


OMG!! that is really really funny


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

Set Vesperia to Unknown and that's pretty difficult.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

The dower of drauga. Seriousley, that game is IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Surprisingly GTA 3 was the only Grand Theft Auto game that took me an entire week to complete just one mission. That horrifying mission is called "Expresso To Go". So fucking hard because you had to drive around Liberty City destroying Expresso stands. The catch is you didn't know where the expresso stands were, the only way you could find all of them was to drive very close to them and find out
> 
> It took me a full week and a lot of burned testosterone


*I have not played GTA 3 yet. I just beat GTA Liberty City Stories though. I'm kind of working my way backwards. I didn't think LCS was that hard. There were a few really retarded missions but that was about it. Like the chainsaw massacre one and I HATE ambulance missions. I found that vigilante missions are cake while in a tank. :mrgreen:


But back to the main topic of really difficult games. I don't know if Devil May Cry 2 was mentioned but DAMN! they were cruel in that game! The first one was nothing! The second is ridiculous in some spots! (Still yet to complete it.)*


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 19, 2009)

Eternal Champions one of the freaken Hardest Fighting games In history I manage beat that game.


----------



## Liam (Aug 19, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Burnout Paradise seems to have a sadistic streak of that stupid fucking Gillete Fusion van mysteriously appearing at a pinnacle point in the race and either:
> 
> A. Be in the exact lane you drift in to going 200mph, causing an automatic, overdramatic, and time-wasting crash sequence.
> or B. Be in 5 lanes over from where you are racing past, and cutting across all lanes *INTO THE OTHER SIDE OF TRAFFICK, *and cutting you off, causing an automatic, overdramatic, and time-wasting crash sequence.
> ...



Magical cars that spawn in front of you.  
Annoying.



Kaamos said:


> I wanna be the guy.


IWBTG is more a game you play for the mind numbing challenge.
It's awesome like that.
But a little buggy.  :/



Eli said:


> Metroid <3


Coming back with 30 energy seemed a bit harsh to me.  (On my emulator it's 70, on the VC it's 30)



Beta Link said:


> And Zelda II. Dear God, that game is so damn frustrating.


Leveling up is near impossible for me.



BitofaDreamer said:


> The first Mother is kind of tough, but more due to cheapness (i.e. instant death attacks, obscene amounts of random battles, ridiculously strong enemies) than actual difficulty. Then again, that's characteristic of a lot of nes rpg's. It's still a beautiful game, though. :/ Subsequently, some of Mother 3's bosses can be really tough if you don't know what you're doing. However, the difference is that the tools are there for you to win; you just have to utilize them properly. It's tough, but fair.


Haven't beaten first Mother. 
The third and last is just ... amazing.



BitofaDreamer said:


> No super-hard video game thread is complete until this boss has been linked to.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ
> 
> Let the nightmares commence. At least the music's sick.


After hearing the laughing, I thought "That's one crazy bitch."  Then the bullets started coming.

I haven't beat nethack yet.  I kinda gave up on it actually.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I have not played GTA 3 yet. I just beat GTA Liberty City Stories though. I'm kind of working my way backwards. I didn't think LCS was that hard. There were a few really retarded missions but that was about it. Like the chainsaw massacre one and I HATE ambulance missions. I found that vigilante missions are cake while in a tank. :mrgreen:
> *



Let me tell you this. Liberty City Stories is one of the worst GTA games. It has barely a storyline and a very crappy soundtrack. The only good part about it was playing in Liberty City again. Vice City stories was a much better game overall. But it didn't compare to 3, Vice and San Andreas. (BTW. Chainsaw Massacre was cake if you just kept jumping and used a Python on them after you got like 2 meters away)

3 is a very difficult game if you are used to the balanced gameplay of Vice and San Andreas. As the weapons there are very deadly and car physics very unforgiving. The Ambulance missions are relatively similar in all games.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 20, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Haven't beaten first Mother. The third and last is just ... amazing.



I think the Mother games in general are just small baskets made of absolute win. Earthbound/Mother 2 is my favorite game ever, I think.

Speaking of which, some people are remaking the first one with Mother 3 style graphics and battle system (http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Fan/Games/EarthBound-Zero-Remake) It looks pretty sweet so far. If they do a good job, it'd pretty much make the original obsolete--it's a great game, but the edges are more than a little worn.

/off-topic


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 20, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> I think the Mother games in general are just small baskets made of absolute win. Earthbound/Mother 2 is my favorite game ever, I think.
> 
> Speaking of which, some people are remaking the first one with Mother 3 style graphics and battle system (http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Fan/Games/EarthBound-Zero-Remake) It looks pretty sweet so far. If they do a good job, it'd pretty much make the original obsolete--it's a great game, but the edges are more than a little worn.
> 
> /off-topic



Woot! Thanks for that info.
^^;; Big fan of the Mother/Earthbound series. Kinda disappointed that Mother 3 had no Magicant, though. (I am the cat who swims on the ground.)

/off-topic

I've been playing IWBTG. Insanely difficult, but the nostalgia is worth it.


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, and these guys are making an unofficial Mother 4. Which sounds like a terrible idea, I know, but so far it actually looks pretty awesome. http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Fan/Games/MOTHER-4-3

Has anyone here played Legend of Legaia? PSX RPG, cool combat system, kind of brutal boss battles? I played it again recently and I was pretty astounded with how tough it was.

And if you don't know what you're doing, Final Fantasy Tactics will hurt you. Badly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2009)

BitofaDreamer said:


> Oh, and these guys are making an unofficial Mother 4. Which sounds like a terrible idea, I know, but so far it actually looks pretty awesome. http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Fan/Games/MOTHER-4-3


 YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Bandy (Aug 20, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Let me tell you this. Liberty City Stories is one of the worst GTA games. It has barely a storyline and a very crappy soundtrack. The only good part about it was playing in Liberty City again. Vice City stories was a much better game overall. But it didn't compare to 3, Vice and San Andreas. (BTW. Chainsaw Massacre was cake if you just kept jumping and used a Python on them after you got like 2 meters away)
> 
> 3 is a very difficult game if you are used to the balanced gameplay of Vice and San Andreas. As the weapons there are very deadly and car physics very unforgiving. The Ambulance missions are relatively similar in all games.


*I played it because my boyfriend said he really enjoyed that city. It's the only game I could get my hands on at the time. I rather enjoyed it but as I mentioned before, it's the only one I have played so far.*


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



Because people apparently can't survive without Mother games.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> I haven't beat nethack yet.  I kinda gave up on it actually.



Aw, c'mon.  Never give up, never surrender.

And when all else fails, explore mode.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> And when all else fails, try a somersault.



Fix'd....and *shot*.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 20, 2009)

Kya: Dark Lineage is a surprisingly difficult game. It's easy to learn the fighting mechanics. No level of grinding is going to help you though when you get to the free fall or ski-boarding like parts. Then you have just quick reflex's and a lot of luck.

How hard can outracing Lava really be? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkyvRBBpAcQ
It looks easy I guess in the video. I've played that part. It's frustrating. You have to go fast to not die from the creeping lava or to maintain speed at the end to defy gravity which is your biggest enemy in certain parts of the game. At some parts you have to go super fast and hit all the speed ups. Once you start going fast it is too easy to lose complete control. You hit one wrong bump or move one wrong way you lose all control of where she is going, and you die. Then you start from the beginning.

What's really wrong is the game is good about throwing things at you in difficult areas that you cannot even know about until it kills you. When that happens multiple times it pisses you off. It's like, how can you know?

In free falling often if you hit one small thing you die.

The game also has very sporadic glitches that can make you do things over again, but it's not so bad you cannot play the game.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

Diablo II on the hardest difficulty.

On single player, no less.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Diablo II on the hardest difficulty.
> 
> On single player, no less.



-100% to all resistances to start = you gonna get your shit fucked up, bad.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> -100% to all resistances to start = you gonna get your shit fucked up, bad.



And every fucking monster is immune to at least one element or physical damage.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> And every fucking monster is immune to at least one element or physical damage.



Multiple shot, lightning enchanted, immune to physical and immune to cold.

You gonna DIE.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 20, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I played it because my boyfriend said he really enjoyed that city. It's the only game I could get my hands on at the time. I rather enjoyed it but as I mentioned before, it's the only one I have played so far.*



Well I would definantly recommend playing one of the earlier games like GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas. They are far more enjoyable.


----------



## Slade (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a really difficult time scoring 175 at the shooting range in Fable 2. After a few tries (all scoring under 80) I gave up.
A day later I picked it up and scored 183.
My record is 216. >.>

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MINDSET, PEOPLE.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Well I would definantly recommend playing one of the earlier games like GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas. They are far more enjoyable.



Definitely 3.  Fun game.  Not much experience with VC.  SA is like The Sims gone South Central LA, has a lot of fun stuff but it's full of annoying, unnecessary junk.  And the N.O.E. mission, some of the flight school missions, the final driving school mission and the Zero mission with the biplane will make you rage pretty damn hard.

BTW, if you do play GTA San Andreas GET THE FIREFIGHTER MISSIONS DONE ASAP. Fire is a godly weapon in GTA:SA, and being immune to it makes it utterly insane. You could be facing a dozen cops, but toss a molotov and light them up, and watch them run around screaming instead of shooting you.  It's incredible.  And fire can destroy TANKS.


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Diablo II on the hardest difficulty.
> 
> On single player, no less.


Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.  The hardest stage IMO was that damn extra-dimensional place with all the catwalks after you clear out the palace in Lut Gholein.  Talk about a combination of HAET and RAEG. Diablo is a pushover, though, especially on the hardest setting.  Baal was way more difficult. And original Diablo was even harder, just because.


----------



## paran0id42 (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Diablo II on the hardest difficulty.
> 
> On single player, no less.



Does the mode where you die, you lose your character, count as being hard?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

paran0id42 said:


> Does the mode where you die, you lose your character, count as being hard?




Hardcore?

Yes, I guess.  It also counts as you being out of your mind.  HC is utterly insane on higher difficulties.


----------



## cylenri (Aug 21, 2009)

Theres been quite a few games Ive run into that had me rage quit more than once D:

Almost any fighting game mostly street fighter series, not much to say i just fail excessively hard.

Godzilla for the gamecube, a very random choice of game indeed. But on the first and only the first it was a game that was near impossible to beat. The AI had the ability to tear you to shreds while not letting you get a hit in at all.

Super Mario land (gameboy version) submarine level. Much to annoying to ever pass, always crashed and died. To hard to doge when in constant motion, possibly one of or the only Mario level i could never beat yet.

And of course i want to be the guy, i never even planned to get far in this game, takes to much time.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Star Trek:The Original Series for the game boy.

Never could get past the Tholian Web level.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Definitely 3.  Fun game.  Not much experience with VC.  SA is like The Sims gone South Central LA, has a lot of fun stuff but it's full of annoying, unnecessary junk.  And the N.O.E. mission, some of the flight school missions, the final driving school mission and the Zero mission with the biplane will make you rage pretty damn hard.
> 
> BTW, if you do play GTA San Andreas GET THE FIREFIGHTER MISSIONS DONE ASAP. Fire is a godly weapon in GTA:SA, and being immune to it makes it utterly insane. You could be facing a dozen cops, but toss a molotov and light them up, and watch them run around screaming instead of shooting you.  It's incredible. * And fire can destroy TANKS.*


*Lame. -.-.

(Curious, I saw a preview for GTA China Town Wars, and heard nothing but bad things. Has anyone here played?)
*


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Lame. -.-.
> 
> (Curious, I saw a preview for GTA China Town Wars, and heard nothing but bad things. Has anyone here played?)
> *



It's a game concept that was designed best for consoles. Of course it would be crap on hand helds. Everyone knows there is nothing more satisfying then going postal on your massive widescreen TV with buddies cheering you on.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Lame. -.-.
> 
> (Curious, I saw a preview for GTA China Town Wars, and heard nothing but bad things. Has anyone here played?)
> *



It's good.  Like the first couple GTAs that were top-down.  Anyone that says different is a spoiled whiner.



CryoScales said:


> It's a game concept that was designed best for consoles. Of course it would be crap on hand helds. Everyone knows there is nothing more satisfying then going postal on your massive widescreen TV with buddies cheering you on.



Case in point.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's good.  Like the first couple GTAs that were top-down.  Anyone that says different is a spoiled whiner.



I think this is a perfect time to quote Seargent Gunnery Hartman

"Hell I like you. You can come over to my house and fuck my sister"

I love when people insult others based on opinion :3

The first couple of GTA's (1 and 2) were made 3D because the market shifted to 3D. It is still in that phase. Grand Theft Auto 2 I noticed was just an improved version of 1, with one city and more random gameplay. 

I found that Chinatown wars was just another ported game for the DS. Something that can be played through, but not replayed.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I love when people insult others based on opinion :3



And also you're ugly and stupid


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And also you're ugly and stupid



NO U!!!!


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 23, 2009)

Breakdown for the Xbox.  That game is very hard when you first play it.  I still need to beat it on the hardest difficulty.  It's still one of the best games on the Xbox though.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 23, 2009)

Blocksum.  nothing else i've ever played comes close to being this difficult and this addictive at the same time.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Since I'm the type the love changes and doing insane stuff for personal graduation, here's my list.

Ninja Gaiden 
Contra/Metal Slug
Megaman 9

Those are the ones that really stand out, because honestly after doing stuff like beating the two man sniper mission in CoTD:4 on Vet, Ninja Gaiden II on Ninja Master, Devil May Cry 4 on Dante must die and ect. I can't really say about the smaller things that annoy me. (Like certain tower rounds in Soul Calibar 4)
*

*


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Dead Space: Many, many places I got stuck on. MANY.
Gears of War: I still haven't defeated Raam yet, and I started playing this game over a year ago.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Dead Space: Many, many places I got stuck on. MANY.
> Gears of War: I still haven't defeated Raam yet, and I started playing this game over a year ago.


Not even on normal?

Gawd Raam is insane..on....insane..


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Not even on normal?
> 
> Gawd Raam is insane..on....insane..


Well the other thing is for some reason I had to start all over next time I played so I just quit.


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 24, 2009)

Six pages and no one's mentioned the NES version of Dragon's Lair?  Shame!  This is without a doubt one of the most difficult games out there.  Good luck just getting inside the castle.
I also agree, Gradius is way difficult.  You think R-Type's tough, it's a cake walk compared to Gradius.

In more modern times, "MadWorld" is a difficult game.  But progressing through is well worth it; the commentators are hilarious.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Since I'm the type the love changes and doing insane stuff for personal graduation, here's my list.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden
> Contra/Metal Slug
> ...


*Grrr. I still haven't gotten to play Soul Caliber 4! ><
I have the second and third game for PS2 but I don't have a console to play the third on. Not like I would be able to get my hands on it anyway. My town has no movie/game rental stores! And the person I know who could have hooked me up moved across the country. *grumbles*
*


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 24, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Star Fox Adventures. I would get stuck on the Krozoa test of Fear so damn much because that stupid fox kept getting scared out of his damn fur.




Don't worry, I beat SFA and the game is not worth your time. That section that your talking about was retarded but the game doesn't get any better after.


----------

